# Ryzen 3600X Tested Tight Ram Timings 2133/2400/2933/3200/3733/4000/4200



## gerardfraser (Jul 21, 2019)

Ryzen 3600X Tested Tight Ram Timings 2133Mhz 2400Mhz 2933Mhz 3200Mhz 3733Mhz 4000Mhz 4200Mhz 2560x1440 Ultra settings.

There are plenty of 1080P and lower test,these test are aimed at people who blew there cash on $500+ graphics cards and are not quite sure if they should upgrade their ram.I say no if you game at higher resolutions.

Battlefield V I noticed that above DDR4 4000Mhz average FPS started to climb.Which is weird because memory clock/fabric clock/memory controller switch from 1:1:1 to 1:1:2 so memory controller gets cut in half.

A Plague Tale Innocence had two areas where FPS lows dropped to 16 FPS and 7 FPS in the same spot on every test

All games gave the exact same game play every test.

Video of game areas tested


Spoiler



















RAM TIMINGS USED FULL NO AUTO


Spoiler


























♦ 2133Mhz (16GB)CL10-10-10-10-21
♦ 2400mhz (16GB)CL10-11-11-11-21
♦ 2933mhz (16GB)CL12-14-13-13-26
♦ 3200mhz (16GB)CL14-14-14-14-28
♦ 3733mhz (16GB)CL16-17-16-16-34
♦ 4000mhz (16GB)CL16-18-17-17-36 -(memory clock 2000x2/fabric clock 1800x2/memory controller 1000x2)
♦ 4200mhz (16GB)CL16-18-17-17-36 -(memory clock 2100x2/fabric clock 1800x2/memory controller 1050x2)

COMPUTER USED
♦ CPU  - AMD 3600X With MasterLiquid Lite ML240L RGB AIO (Fans 55%)
♦ GPU  - Nvidia RTX 2080
♦ RAM  - G.Skill Trident Z 16gb DDR4  (F4-4000C18D-16GTZ) (2x8GB)
♦ Mobo - MSI X470 - Gaming Plus
♦ SSD  - M.2 2280 WD Blue 3D NAND 500GB
♦ DSP  - LG 27" 4K UHD FreeSync Gaming Monitor (27UD59P-B.AUS)
♦ PSU  - Antec High Current Pro 1200W

VIDEO INFORMATION
► FPS Monitoring    : MSI Afterburner/RTSS
► Gameplay Recorder : Nvidia Shadowplay
► Edit Videos       : VSDC Free Video Editor http://www.videosoftdev.com/


----------



## ruff0r (Jul 21, 2019)

Very nice! 



Could you be so kind and test more Games please?


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 21, 2019)

Nice job and thanks for doing this!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Higher bandwidth compensates for the slower timings.

Remember all ram is tweaked for easy stability in 4 channel ranks.

My DDR3 is cas 9 at 2133 but cas 10 at 2400 because of being a 16GB kit and i tried cas 9 and then the board can only use half the capacity...


----------



## Metroid (Jul 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Higher bandwidth compensates for the slower timings.



not only compensates, it adds a lot of performance. Higher bandwidth > lower timings. I wonder if the 3733mhz was 1/1.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Metroid said:


> not only compensates, it adds a lot of performance. Higher bandwidth > lower timings. I wonder if the 3733mhz was 1/1.



When you can push timings lower on certain ram the better overall performance...


----------



## Metroid (Jul 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> When you can push timings lower on certain ram the better overall performance...



I have a kit 2x8gb 2133mhz 1.20v, cl14. I overclocked it to 3466mhz 1.35v, cl20. I could not overclock this higher, if I could i would go all the way up with higher timings, this kit's limit cl20.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Metroid said:


> I have a kit 2x8gb 2133mhz 1.20v, cl14. I overclocked it to 3466mhz 1.35v, cl20. I could not overclock this higher, if I could i would go all the way up with higher timings, this kit's limit cl20.



So you cannot run 18?


----------



## Metroid (Jul 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> So you cannot run 18?


3000mhz, not worth.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Metroid said:


> 3000mhz, not worth.



Ok so only at 3000 you can run at cl18 correct?


----------



## Metroid (Jul 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok so only at 3000 you can run at cl18 correct?


yes, if i could go cl22 3600mhz it would be great, cant go higher than 3466mhz cl20. cl20 is the limit and the 3466mhz is the limit.


----------



## gerardfraser (Jul 22, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Nice job and thanks for doing this!


Sure no problem



Metroid said:


> not only compensates, it adds a lot of performance. Higher bandwidth > lower timings. I wonder if the 3733mhz was 1/1.


Check first post ,there is a screen of how it ran under spoiler



ruff0r said:


> Very nice! View attachment 127406
> Could you be so kind and test more Games please?


Well I did enough testing for today.Suggest some game and maybe If I have them installed I will try it out.Got 200 games installed but I really see not point in testing more than I did.It will be the same no real difference in gaming at higher resolutions.


----------



## HD64G (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## John Naylor (Jul 30, 2019)

This has always been a complicated question and a true answer requires a lot of effort.   may reviews come to conclusions based upn one set of factors which don't hold true in all instances.  Common limitations.   I guess that's why we don't see such reviews ... ton of work for example if u want to cover all bases say across TPUs 23 game test suite.

a) testing at a low resolution with a mid level GFX card.  Conclusion is often drawn here of "no impact" when the performance is limited by GFX card.   Increase resolution and GFX card performance and now RAM can become the new bottleneck.

b)  Conclusions may be drawn of no impact at average fps while a retest may show significant variations in minimum fps.

c)  More of a relevance in the past with this one, but still is applicable at 4k ... initial testing may show "no impact" but add a 2nd card ad again, RAM can become the bottleneck.

d)  Games chosen are a big on too.     Some games will show no impact and others will always show an impact.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 30, 2019)

Metroid said:


> 3000mhz, not worth.



At what voltage?


----------



## Metroid (Jul 30, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> At what voltage?


1.35v


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 31, 2019)

Oof. That’s unfortunate.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 31, 2019)

very intereseting to see how differently games can respond to ram frequency and IF frequency.
many ppl don't believe you can see much of a difference between cpus at 1440p,but those 1% low results are a proof.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 31, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> very intereseting to see how differently games can respond to ram frequency and IF frequency.
> many ppl don't believe you can see much of a difference between cpus at 1440p,but those 1% low results are a proof.



proof that bandwidth is more important than latency, I'm very happy with my memory 2133mhz 14cl to be overclocked to 3466mhz cl20, a very good improvement in everything, did I need to buy a blood expensive b-die for an amazing 3466mhz cl 15, no, going to 3466mhz cl15 from 3466mhz cl20 would it improve that much? no, probably not even 1%.  That saved me around 200 usd.

So 2 things that made me save money, ryzen 3600 over 3900x and memory, kept my old memory module 2x8gb, just overclocked it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 31, 2019)

Metroid said:


> proof that bandwidth is more important than latency, I


how so? 4200 cl16 has lower latency than 3200 cl14.
38ns vs 44ns if I can count correctly at 2am,which is not insignificant.


----------



## jesdals (Jun 13, 2020)

Bit supprised by the performance under Infinity fabric setting, would expect that 1:1 settings would performe best. Did I miss that the 2133-3200 also where 1:1?


----------



## gerardfraser (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes 1:1:1 for 2133Mhz 2400Mhz 2933Mhz 3200Mhz 3733Mhz 
 1:1:2 for 4000Mhz 4200Mhz 

The FCLK thing is a myth, yeah some games may perform better but just tuning your timings ,should be sufficient instead of buying new ram. 

AMD Ryzen Fabric Clock 1467Mhz (DDR4 2933Mhz) vs Fabric Clock 1933Mhz (DDR4 3866Mhz)in some games, *All timings at end of videos*

 Battlefield 5 and  Grand Theft Auto 5 1920x1080









Red Dead Redemption 2 and Sleeping Dogs 1920x1080 and 2560x1440


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 14, 2020)

The whole point of investing in high end memory and OCing the snot out of it is for performance in games is for high framerates for competitive games and such... Not for playing 2k+ ultra... If you are trying to play high settings and high resolution you want to dump all the money possible in your GPU.


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 15, 2020)

good stuff my dude, seems like 3200 mhz with good timing is a good winner


----------

